# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour ninh bình giá rẻ

## hoangson

TOUR NINH BÌNH GIÁ RẺ
HÀ NỘI - CỐ ĐÔ HOA LƯ - TAM CỐC BÍCH ĐỘNG - HÀ NỘI
Thời gian: 1 ngày/ Phương tiện: Ô tô

GIỚI THIỆU:
Nằm bên bờ sông Hoàng Long thuộc tỉnh Ninh Bình nơi địa linh nhân kiệt.Cố Đô Hoa Lư là kinh đô đầu tiên của nhà nước phong kiến trung ương tập quyền tại Việt du lich ninh binh 2 ngay Nam, gắn liền với 3 vương triều: Đinh  - Tiền Lê - Lý cùng với 3 vị anh hùng dân tộc: Vua Đinh Tiên Hoàng, vua Lê Đại Hành, vua Lý Thái Tổ.Đến với Tam Cốc du khách du lich ninh binh được du thuyền trên “ Vịnh Hạ Long cạn”chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp huyền bí của “Nam Thiên Đệ Nhị Động”khms phá sự kì bí của thiên nhiên… 
LỘ TRÌNH TOUR:
Sáng:
06h30: Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Ninh Bình .Trên đường đi Quý khách dừng chân ăn sáng tại Phủ Lý.
09h00: Quý khách đếnTam Cốc -  Bích Động - nơi được gọi là “Nam thiên đệ nhị động”  Quý khách viếng thăm và lễ chùa Bích Động, Sau đó quý khách tiếp tục đi thuyền thăm quan động Tam Cốc (Gồm ba hang: Hang Cả, Hang Hai, Hang Ba). , con thuyền nhỏ sẽ đưa du khách đi quanh co dọc theo suối giữa cánh đồng lúa xanh mát.
12h00: Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Khách sạn Hoàng Sơn Peace. 
Chiều: 
13h30: Quý khách thăm quan cố đô Hoa Lư, thăm đền vua Đinh, vua Lê, được nghe HDV giới thiệu về các danh thắng, những di tích lịch sử, con người, mảnh đất nơi đây.
15h30:  Quý khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội. Đến điểm hẹn chia tay tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.


GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI:450.000 VND/KHÁCH
(Gía áp dụng cho đoàn 45 khách)

Giá tour bao gồm: 
• Phương tiện vận chuyển xe chất lượng cao 
• Hướng dẫn viên du lịch suốt tuyến
• Vé tham quan 
• Ăn trưa 
• Nước uống trên xe.
Giá tour không bao gồm: 
• Thuế VAT 10% 
• Đồ uống, điện thoại, các dịch vụ và các yêu cầu cá nhân khác
• Ăn uống ngoài thực đơn.
 Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Phòng kinh doanh / Khách sạn Hoàng Sơn Peace  
Địa chỉ :Quảng trường 1 - Đường Trịnh Tú -Phường  Ninh Khánh - Tỉnh Ninh Binh
Điện thoại: (030) 3 890 955
Hotline: 0977384328
Mail: luhanh@hoangsonpeacehotel.com.vn
Web: Hoang Son Peace Hotel

----------

